# panic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry !



## varnie (Dec 28, 2009)

hello. today i've got kernel panic and as far as i discovered it is reproducable .

here's the log of crash dump:


```
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
panic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry, addr: c32a4000
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 1h32m14s
Physical memory: 999 MB
Dumping 200 MB: 185 169 153 137 121 105 89 73 57 41 25 9

Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/sound.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/sound.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/sound.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/coretemp.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/coretemp.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/coretemp.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/modules/nvidia.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/modules/nvidia.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linux.ko
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
246		__asm __volatile("movl %%fs:0,%0" : "=r" (td));
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
#1  0xc087cf67 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:416
#2  0xc087d259 in panic (fmt=) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:579
#3  0xc0ad4637 in vm_fault (map=0xc2090000, vaddr=3274326016, 
    fault_type=1 '\001', fault_flags=0) at /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_fault.c:283
#4  0xc0bae86e in trap_pfault (frame=0xe74aaa3c, usermode=0, eva=3274328160)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:835
#5  0xc0baf2b5 in trap (frame=0xe74aaa3c) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:528
#6  0xc0b91aab in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:165
#7  0xc0aec40a in vm_reserv_alloc_page (object=0xc207c220, pindex=2321)
    at /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_reserv.c:320
#8  0xc0ae5d0e in vm_page_alloc (object=0xc207c220, pindex=2321, req=64)
    at /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_page.c:1081
#9  0xc0ad4bc1 in vm_fault (map=0xc4d55658, vaddr=735662080, 
    fault_type=2 '\002', fault_flags=) at /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_fault.c:427
#10 0xc0bae7bb in trap_pfault (frame=0xe74aad38, usermode=1, eva=735665568)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:823
#11 0xc0baf129 in trap (frame=0xe74aad38) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:396
#12 0xc0b91aab in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:165
#13 0x2833cb10 in ?? ()
(kgdb) bt full
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
No locals.
#1  0xc087cf67 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:416
	_giantcnt = (kgdb) quit
```


```
FreeBSD varnie.my.domain 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Nov 24 16:03:49 YEKT 2009     varnie@.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

is this a bug? please provide me any help! thank you, guys.


----------



## varnie (Dec 28, 2009)

just checked my 1GB memory stick (Corsair) with memtest86, run 3 full test cycles for ~50 mins and it showed absolutely no errors. so, the problem isn't hardware related?


----------



## varnie (Mar 29, 2010)

i have updated my FreeBSD box to FreeBSD 8.0 STABLE but sometimes the bug occurs nevertheless.
several months ago i opened a bug report but there is no comments/suggestions there.

any help?


----------

